# dog's back covered in scabs



## Cuppycake (Jul 15, 2011)

I was brushing one of our dogs (a 6 yr old White Shepherd) today and his back is covered in crumbly brown/black scabs. It looks like dried blood to me, and under the scabs it does look like some minor trauma has occured. His hair is also thin in the areas with the scabs. When I saw the first one I thought maybe he'd been stung by a bee or something, but when I started combing I saw that he had many scabs, and lots of flaky "scab bits" in his coat.

It's only on his back and hips. 

I have not noticed him chewing or scratching.

it's not fleas. There are no fleas on him, or eggs. I went over both dogs with a flea comb to be sure, and neither has fleas.

The other dog does not have anything going on with her skin or coat.

Any ideas?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm thinking it's either an allergy, fungus (rain rot) or staph infection


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont know what it is my my little white dog has a couple of those too. I thought maybe a tick got on her, made her bleed and then for some reason got off of her?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It looks like where a tick has bitten him. They suck out the blood then fall off somewhere to reproduce.....bleccchhhhh I'd treat him with some Frontline pronto.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

If it's on his spine Bob the dog had that, vet said it was an allergy coupled with an infection he got a shot and some antibiotics.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ant bites?....or he is allergic to something? Dog food? corn is a problem for one of my dogs..he will get sores that will turn into hot spots.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I have seen staph cause black flakes, but it's hard to say without your vet checking it out.


----------



## dixieland (Feb 19, 2010)

No ,this is where the dog is scratching fleas, and digging the skin up. The hair loss is from digging. Give him a bath and get rid of the fleas.


----------

